# CPUz Benchmark Competition



## storm-chaser (Mar 24, 2020)

_If you don't care to read about the scoring methodology I've outlined below, you can skip to the bottom, read the ground rules and post your result._

What do you think guys? Figure it might be a good way to get our minds off of the tough situation we find ourselves in. Something easy enough to run, and most people already have it, CPUz may not be the most accurate measure of system performance, but at least it gives us a window. So lets give it a go. If we get enough interest I will start a leaderboard. We will measure your performance based on four *separate data points* taken from your bench results. 

1) Your *single thread* result (per core measurement)
2) Your *multi thread* result (all core measurement)
3) Your *multi thread ratio* - (*multi thread result divided by single thread result) [Example listed below in green]*
4) Your *overall processor efficiency* (measured by dividing your multi thread ratio result by total number of threads) [This will be scored on a +/- scale and should provide a ballpark assessment of overall processor efficiency in using all of its cores to complete a given task. You obviously want to have a (+) result here (i.e. a number closest to or above zero), but a (+) condition here is very difficult to achieve. This standardized methodology simply provides us with a meaningful result across all submissions, that is easily observable by one and all, and makes comparisons to other CPUs much easier.

*Multi thread ratio* is calculating your single core result *against* the multi thread result and the ratio is one divided by the other (*i.e. multi thread result divided by single thread result*). So if the multi thread ratio is *higher* than the amount of *total threads *then your CPU is working much more efficiently using all its threads. So having a lot of stuff running in the back ground will most likely cause a lower multi thread ratio. *If its lower then its not as efficient. 

For example:*
-You have a *4 *core *8* thread CPU
-Your CPU multi thread score, if it was exactly 8x the single core score, would give a result of 800
-So that would result in a *multi thread ratio of 8.0 - A decent result but not standardized across the board (hence the processor efficiency category was born to make this result meaningful)

Basic Ground Rules
1) Follow the submission protocol below, showing both CPU and Bench tabs from CPUz. If you do not follow the outline below your scores will not be counted!
2) We will use the single BEST score per rig. That means you can bench multiple rigs
3) There will be four separate data sets - Single Core, Multi Core, Multi Thread Ratio and Processor Efficiency. 
4) Open to everyone and all computers, fast or slow. And we will have a red lantern board for the sluggish rigs
5) Not sure about rewards yet... But I do have some extra hardware laying around here in case you haven't noticed  
6) Overall ranking will be ordered on the leaderboard based on your Multi Thread result. 

I will get this started with my 24 core / 48 thread Xeon




*


----------

